# looking to buy a vag com. some help please



## mk4 2.slow bro (Sep 30, 2008)

i am looking into buying a vag com well me and a pal going half and half but i see on the site there are many different packages. i see kits from 900 to 600, 329, 250 but i dont know the difference and dont have any knowledge on vag com. and i was wondering what are HEX- COM+ CAN. HEX-USB+CAN interface. can somebody explain that to me please. what kit would you recommend? please excuse me for my lack of vag com knowledge.


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: looking to buy a vag com. some help please (mk4 2.slow bro)*

Start here...
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html
The HEX+CAN models are for the MKV Chassis (2005.5) and newer, yet these models are also backwards compatible to the older VWs as well.
If you have no plans on a new VW in your future, and you currently own MKIV or older, then the KII-USB, or KEY-COM might be your choice.
If your Laptop/Computer is older than a few years, you should have a COM Port.. If your Laptop/Computer is relatively new then the USB Cables might be your only option.
(go with the HEX-USB+CAN or the HEX-COM+CAN, you won't be sorry)


----------



## mk4 2.slow bro (Sep 30, 2008)

so get the 349 one? and that does mkV and older? can u tell me what the difference from the 900$ one and the 350$ one is ?


----------



## bearthebruce (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (mk4 2.slow bro)*

The Super Pro-Kit ($899) is intended for shops that have more than one tech working on VWs at the same time. It has two full licensed interfaces in the kit along with all the other items included in a pro-kit like the 2x2 adapter for pre-1995 cars, extension cables to allow the user to get the computer out of the car, a printed manual, the software on CD and the carrying case. 
The interfaces in the kit are the identical interface you are considering. All the features and options of VCDS are unlocked by the HEX series interfaces.


----------



## mk4 2.slow bro (Sep 30, 2008)

ok well i am not looking to own a shop and have more than one person at a time use it. so for somebody like me thats going to go half and half on this with my friend is the 329$ one still good enough.


----------



## bearthebruce (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (mk4 2.slow bro)*

The HEX-COM+CAN ($329) will give you everything you need. Just make sure the computers you will use have a serial port. Most laptops today do not have serial ports.


----------



## mk4 2.slow bro (Sep 30, 2008)

what is the difference between the serial port or a usb. cant it be used through a usb?


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (mk4 2.slow bro)*

USB is USB SERIAL IS SERIAL...... jsut get usb man


----------



## bearthebruce (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (mk4 2.slow bro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4 2.slow bro* »_what is the difference between the serial port or a usb. cant it be used through a usb?

Completely different technologies involved. The USB is the most popular today on recent model computers. Most do not have old technolgy serial ports but we support it as at one time, it was the most common connection method to other devices. 
Serial to USB converters actually regenerate the signals and because of this, they add what we call latency to the communications. Often this added delay causes problems communicating leading to dropped sessions and incorrect character transmissions. Converters are not supported by Ross-Tech and are not recommended for VCDS/VAG-COM. 
You should look at the computer you will use and decide which interface your computer supports.


----------



## mk4 2.slow bro (Sep 30, 2008)

thanks alot bruce for explaining it to me nicely


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (bearthebruce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bearthebruce* »_
Completely different technologies involved. The USB is the most popular today on recent model computers. Most do not have old technolgy serial ports but we support it as at one time, it was the most common connection method to other devices. 
Serial to USB converters actually regenerate the signals and because of this, they add what we call latency to the communications. Often this added delay causes problems communicating leading to dropped sessions and incorrect character transmissions. Converters are not supported by Ross-Tech and are not recommended for VCDS/VAG-COM. 
You should look at the computer you will use and decide which interface your computer supports.

What becomes obsolete, as it were, is going to be a pain in my - - - 
Most of the Remote Systems that I connect to at work require the Serial Port (COM Port), and as of now, there are no USB Replacements on the horizon.
I do like my HEX-CAN+COM, flawless in all manners of speaking...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## i_Prevent_Scurvey (Oct 31, 2008)

does the 329 model work on both audi and vw? im looking to pick one up. i have a gti now, but i was going to pick up an s4 in the near future. 
and if they are backwards compatible, should i just buy the one for the latest model?


_Modified by i_Prevent_Scurvey at 8:14 PM 1-7-2009_


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (i_Prevent_Scurvey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i_Prevent_Scurvey* »_does the 329 model work on both audi and vw? im looking to pick one up. i have a gti now, but i was going to pick up an s4 in the near future. 
and if they are backwards compatible, should i just buy the one for the latest model?

_Modified by i_Prevent_Scurvey at 8:14 PM 1-7-2009_

From the Ross-Tech Website...
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html


----------



## bearthebruce (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (Tim Birney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tim Birney* »_
What becomes obsolete, as it were, is going to be a pain in my - - - 
Most of the Remote Systems that I connect to at work require the Serial Port (COM Port), and as of now, there are no USB Replacements on the horizon.
I do like my HEX-CAN+COM, flawless in all manners of speaking...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No argument Tim. That is why we have both products! Different strokes for different folks.


----------

